# first bacon weave fattie and accessories



## miamirick (Nov 14, 2009)

made many a fattie but this is my first crack at the bacon weave, looks good to start will see how tomorrows smoke goes!
also a few jerk wings, some shrimp, abt,s and mini sausage wrapped with bacon


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks tasty Rick!! Is that hummus you stuffed them with??


----------



## miamirick (Nov 14, 2009)

almost left off the main appetizzzzeerr
some nice salmon coated with brown sugar, onion powder, and cayenne pepper

smoker will be hoppin tomorrow as florida wipes up the gamenots

thats my boy by the way 10-0 this season


----------



## miamirick (Nov 14, 2009)

no hummus, that is hot habenero cheese


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 14, 2009)

Your team IS doing great!!! I would love to see BSU and the GATORS meet. It would be a great game im sure!!! Habanero Cheese??? OOOOOOH> I want some!!! I LOVE habanero's. What brand is it??? I wonder if i can find it up here.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 14, 2009)

could happen, u need wv to win right now and texas loose one then your in, course we need to get by bama!
cheese is from publix, hot habanero by cabot


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks Good...


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

that's a feast and congrats on your son


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes you did a fine job on the appetizers with the fattie and then all that bacon wrapped goodness the abt's lil smokeys, and the shrimp. I hope those are good Florida shrimp and not those chinese muttie shrimp. Ok so the big part is the salmon the wife will like that cause I think thats the only fish I don't eat is salmon. Now for the BIG reason for all this smoking THE GATORS will run all over the Gamenots but you have to remember the old ball coach. He was good when he was here but he's has never been the same since leaving.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 14, 2009)

mballi, shrimp are u-15,s from costco,
yes that is the xfactor, the ole ball coach, and we are playing up there, no cakewalk, but i like our chances  their d is good but got not much offense  so we should outgun them if our offensive coordinator would call a few good plays instead of all the dink plays he has been putting us to sleep with all year,  should be fun  only two hours away


----------



## miamirick (Nov 14, 2009)

first series a 68 yd td pass,     thats what we need  maybe  the off coord read my advice?


----------



## miamirick (Nov 14, 2009)

just a progress report

fattie looking good
fish in the smoker


fish ready to go


----------



## miamirick (Nov 15, 2009)

heres the finish,
fattie done, some jerk wings and the abt's out


----------



## miamirick (Nov 15, 2009)

a few more shots


----------



## miamirick (Nov 15, 2009)

that fattie was killer,   not one piece left over


----------



## red stick bbq (Nov 15, 2009)

Dayam...I hate givin' points to Gator Nation but that stuff looks too good!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck with the Tide!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 15, 2009)

tks    were gonna need it


----------



## fire it up (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow everything looked so good!
Great job!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2009)

tks fire, we enjoyed it, too much cant do nothin today


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice clean looking weave, congrats.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 16, 2009)

That all looks great.  Weave worked out well.








for a big successful smoke.


----------



## vinman (Nov 16, 2009)

That fattie looks good Rick. 
So its bell peppers, onions, a rub and what type of cheese?

Anyone have a thread on how to do that bacon weave?


----------



## miamirick (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks vinman,
stuffing is as follows,  onions and jalapenos sauted until just soft  then added hot habanero cheese by cabot  from Publix,  by the time its done cooking most of the heat was gone


----------

